# capacité photos d'apple tv



## Moulinsart (1 Novembre 2010)

salut,

j' ai près de 5O.OOO photos sur iphoto et l'apple tv n'en trouve que 20.000.
Y'a-t-il une restriction qui m'échappe ?


----------



## Mungopark (2 Novembre 2010)

Moulinsart a dit:


> salut,
> 
> j' ai près de 5O.OOO photos sur iphoto et l'apple tv n'en trouve que 20.000.
> Y'a-t-il une restriction qui m'échappe ?



Il y a surtout plein de bugs sur l'ATV2 je pense  la fonction économiseur d'écran est trés buggée aussi, il ne prend que quelques photos (les plus anciennes) de la librairie iPhoto.


----------



## Moulinsart (5 Novembre 2010)

salut,
pas de bugs pour l'instant pour moi, mis à part cette bizarrerie sur le nombre de photos prisent en compte.


----------

